# Question - Cysts???



## LisaBerts

Hi Everyone

I'm just starting out on the diagnosis trial and have just found out that I have 1 Cyst on my left ovary!

Can you just have a Cyst? or does it have to be related to Endo or PCO?

and is PCO *normally* more than one Cyst?

Can Endo stop you ovulating?

Thanks for your help, all this malachi is driving me crazy  and I don't like waiting! 
Sounds silly not been able to wait to find out what's *wrong* with you (but I can't) and I'll be armed with questions .



Thanks
Love

Lisa
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I'm no expert but I'd say that not all cysts are endo or pcos related.

A cyst is basically a fluid filled sac.  During the follicular stage of cycle (beginning), follicles (or cysts) develop, called functional cysts...one becomes dominant and hopefully ruptures to release an egg - ovulation.  Sometimes the cyst/follicle doesn't rupture, maybe because its just fluid filled, so it continues to grow - there are different types of functional cysts but these will usually breakdown/disperse/collapse and disappear naturally.  When I had scan for last natural FET, I had 4 large follicles growing and sonographer actually asked if I was on any fertility drugs to get that many follies - I wasn't and by time of ovulation I only had one dominant follie...however, I have been told by consultant that as I have naturally high progesterone levels it could be that occasionally I may release more than one egg a month and this could be shown by the fact that even on a natural cycle I have several large follies.

An endometrioma is an endo or "chocolate" cyst - endo cysts don't usually effect ovualtion...This will obviously depend on the size of the endometrioma, how many you have and whether there are any adhesions (scar tissue) as well and/or if ovary attached to any other bits of abdomen.  I had endo cysts on both ovaries, both ovaries were glued to both tubes and then all stuck to pelvic wall (and tubes damaged/sluggish) but I still managed to ovulate fine...I have had lots of surgery over the years though which obviously helped !

I have also had scans over the years and been told that I have polycystic ovaries (but NOT polycystic ovarian syndrome)...sometimes this just happens where lots of follies grow but again, they just disperse and it has not effected my ovulation at all...I have never had any PCOS related symptoms and all my hormone levels are fine.  

PCOS is where lots of follies develop but they never mature and release eggs and form a chain like effect around the ovary (not a great description but hopefully you get the idea  )  With PCOS you usually find that hormones levels are not "normal" eg FSH and LH should be similar levels in "normal" cycles (between cd2 - 4) but if have PCOS then usually find that LH is higher than FSH.

Not sure if helped 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Natasha
I understood your reply and found it very useful 

Finding it very difficult to understand the difference between follicles and cyst - do you think that the ultrasound woman would have told me about cyst if it was part of a normal cycle - she did say it's about 2cm big and the scan was done on Wednesday - a couple of days before I predict ovulation should(might) take place! 

Thanks again

Lisa
  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

A follicle is a cyst...a follicle is a fluid filled cyst that should contain an egg...they usually like to see follicles around minimum of 18mm before rupturing to release an egg - there's no way of knowing if the follicle contains an egg until after ovulation and once a progesterone test taken (7 days past ovulation)...progesterone should be over 30nmol/l to indicate ovulation happend and egg released.  If your "cyst" was 2cm just before ovulation it could be that its a follicle, ready to pop and release an egg...if ovulation didn't happen then it may be that this was a cyst that didn't contain an egg...

Are you having any hormone tests eg FSH, LH and then progesterone...any more scans   If it was a follicle containing an egg then a progesterone test done 7 days past ovulation should indicate this...as should another scan following ovulation as they should be able to see the ruptured follicle and the corpus luteum (yellow matter) which is area of follie where egg popped out...its the corpus luteum which releases the progesterone.  (Many people have progesterone tested on cd21 but this is really only good if you ovulated on cd14 - progesteone peaks 7dpo which is ideally when should try to get checked)

Take care
N x


----------



## LisaBerts

Not having progesterone test - Will have to wait for report from hospital Dr. to my GP as to what is happening.  I'm really scared and don't know what to expect.  Don't even know if I ovulated this month.  I have a syliva ovulation test and I cannot tell any thing and temps (BBT) they are all over the place so don't know what to do any more?

Sorry for been a pain

Love

Lisa
  x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Don't be silly hun...you're not a pain  

If you do have PCOS then that may explain why the ovulation tests aren't reliable - OPKs (and similar monitors) detect LH surge and not actual ovulation - PCOS can effect this.  Also, if you're bbts are all over the place then could be another indication.

I'm no expert but I'd ask for some progesterone blood tests done at differing times throughout cycle to see if there are any changes ie increase in levels to show ovulation...also get FSH & LH tested as these can indicate ovarian reserve but also any possibility of PCOS.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Lisa,

I have a single cyst, but on a 3rd accessory ovary!  When I was lucky enough to be falling PG quickly, at the scans, they always referred to it as a corpus leuteum cyst, (lack of experience with cysts I suspect). It wasn't until I went to the recurrent miscarriage clinic in London, that they discovered what they thought was actually a fimbrial cyst.  I did have it aspirated at one point, but sadly it just filled up again.

However, it grew to quite a size - 9cm - and so last July I had a Laparotomoy to have it removed.  It was only then that they discovered it was actually growing on this 3rd ovary!  Sadly however, despite removal, a new one has grown back in it's place.  I have it regularly checked, every 3/4 months, to make sure it remains at an acceptable size, (currently 3cm x 3cm x 5 cm).

I and the Dr's are not convinceed however, that this is behind the fact that I've failed to fall PG. However, it has meant that my right tube is redundant, as it has been so stretched by the cyst. 

They've confirmed no endo or PCO, so unfortunately it seems it's just one of those things. So that could well be what it is for you, or could have been a follicle about to be released!  As Nat says, get some hormone tests done if you can.


----------



## tanya12

hiya lisaberts 

i too was told that i had a cyst,for 3 years i had regular scans and was told i needed a laparoscopy and dye test(little op)done by key hole it was only then that the surgen found out that the cyst was in my right tube not my overy so now wich makes things more complicated so if i was you i would ask the docs if there is anychane that the cyst could be in your tube as i wouldnt want you to wait for as long as i did 
Wishing you all the best    tanya12.x


----------



## LisaBerts

Thanks Tanya

Will ask consultant when I finally get an appointment - My GP seems to have lost interest and knowledge now and hopefully my wait to see the consultant will be this month.

Sorry to hear about your cyst - will they be able to sort it? or did they sort it when they did your laparoscopy? sorry to be nosey just want to understand the possibilities!

Thanks again

Love

Lisa

PS repaid you in bubbles!


----------

